# Need a little help with these Diamond Doves...



## TinyBirdyFeets (Sep 4, 2016)

I purchased these two Diamond Doves, Sniper and Recon, 2 months ago from a shady pet shop. Originally when I got them they were inseparable, which I imagine was partially due to how scared they were. I have been trying to get them used to people being around, as originally they would scatter and hurt themselves. 
Their wings are clipped so I have their cage on my large computer desk, so I usually have the door open for them to free roam the table top. Recon, the brown one, is slowly, slooowly doing better with hands. I can have it step up and if it's laying down I can pet it for a few moments. Sniper on the other hand, the white one, doesn't hurt itself anymore but doesn't trust my hands still.
My main problem right now is suddenly Recon is being very mean to Sniper. I will see Recon chasing Sniper all over the cage, pecking, flapping. This behavior came on out of nowhere a couple weeks ago and I am not sure what the reason is
It would be a big help if anyone could sex my doves as maybe they are both the same gender? Hopefully this picture works


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Did you google info about being able to tell the difference in gender? I know pigeons, not doves. But I thought they were different and had differences. Don't know. There are places where you can send pulled feathers in and they can tell from the DNA. Not sure but I think it costs about $25 each.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Description
They are small pigeons with a length of 19 to 21 centimeters or 9 to 11 inches.[2] Regardless of sex, they have white spots and black edges on their wings, orange eyes and red eye-rings. The sexes look similar except the female's eye ring is less vivid and has more of a brown colour to the plumage. The male's head, neck, and breast are light blue-grey. The bill is a dark grey color. The abdomen is a creamy colour while the back and tail is a brown-grey colour. The legs and feet are pink. The juveniles have a light grey bill; the iris and eye ring is fawn in color; the feet and legs are grey; the breast is grey and they do not possess any white spots on their wings.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_dove


----------



## TinyBirdyFeets (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh that sounds great, I think I'll look into that!

I looked up how to tell the difference and they only say that a male has a redder ring around its eye. But when I look at my doves, my brown one has a bright red ring around its pupil while my white one doesn't, but the white one has an oranger skin ring while my brown one has a yellow one...so it's confusing to know which ring they mean


----------



## TinyBirdyFeets (Sep 4, 2016)

Nvm just saw your second post lmao!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Diamond doves do have slightly different physical appearances that may be useful in determining its sex.
Male Diamond dove's physical appearance:
Males at least four to six months old may have an orange eye ring that is 2 to 3 mm in thickness.
The male's head, neck, and breast are light blue-grey. The bill is a dark grey colour. The abdomen is a creamy colour while the back and tail is a brown-grey colour. The legs and feet are pink.
Males are usually much more vocal then females are.

Female Diamond dove's physical appearance:
Female almost always have an eye ring of about 1 mm to 2 mm in thickness and is less vivid.
Female have slight brownish cast to her feathers.
Females are very quiet and when they do coo have a higher pitched voice.
Hope you find it useful 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120528200253AAfJ1r3


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TinyBirdyFeets said:


> Oh that sounds great, I think I'll look into that!
> 
> I looked up how to tell the difference and they only say that a male has a redder ring around its eye. But when I look at my doves, my brown one has a bright red ring around its pupil while my white one doesn't, but the white one has an oranger skin ring while my brown one has a yellow one...so it's confusing to know which ring they mean


I believe they mean the ring around the outside of the eye.

I hope you can get this figured out.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

Male when mature will have a very thick and bright red ring of skin around his eyes. The female will have a thinner ring and it will be pink in colour.

Diamond doves in your photo look like young birds.. as their eye rings are pale pink. Or they may be sick.

They don't get tame really.... because their nature is very flighty. I hope you will allow them to re grow their feathers and fly about.. because birds need to be able to fly to get enough exercise and not get obese and unhealthy.


----------

